# 69 GTO Wheel and Tire Upgrades



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

This weekend I am finally finishing a pro touring conversion on my 69 GTO. Completely overhauled the suspension, engine, braking and fuel system. Should be able to crank her up this weekend. The final area I need to upgrade is the wheel and tire combo. I was considering going with the Year one 17x8 inch rally II wheels so I could preserve some of the original look. I was also looking at Nitto NT555 tires.

Fo the tire size I am considering 255/50R17 all around.

Questions:

Do you guys know if the 255/50R17 tire will fit up ftont on a 69 GTO with the SC&C Stage 2 suspension package. I think that is a 2 inch drop in the front.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't tell you JT, but maybe you should look into a Percy's Wheelrite. It will let you simulate any wheel/tire size and offset to see if it will clear. Percy's has a website and I think it is available through them or Summit/Jegs. :seeya


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks ALKY. That is an interesting tool. I just read the instructions, they are available for download on the summit site. Appreciate the info.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Jt, I have one of those tools I'd be willing to loan you....

Are you coming to Autorama? I'm there with the Beast.


Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bear I really appreciate the offer but I think I have it narrowed down. There are some guys over on the pro touring forum with 69 GTO's. They sent pictures and helped me figure out the right tire size. Going with the 255 on front and rear. Here is a link to the forum post with more details

http://www.pro-touring.com/showthread.php?96628-1969-GTO-Wheel-and-Tire-Upgrade&p=970861#post970861


----------

